# pair taking more then one nest box



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

So today i put back my nest boxes to let my pigeons breed they are Milk crate, Some pairs are trying to take over more then what they need which is 2 or 3 nest boxes, and its leaving other pairs with no nest box to lay eggs. I know if i had the other type of nest box where i can close it i would have this problem but now i cant buy them or build any thats what i have and i have to deal with it. any advice on how to make each pair just take one nest box ? I'll post a picture soon to give you an idea of how they look like.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

*Pictures*

here are couple pictures of my nestboxes


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

I would've put the males first to claim their nests,then i woulda added their mates a couple of days later.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

I dont separate my pigeons due to space i only have one loft and they are together all year round i took the nest boxes out 4 or so months ago to stop them from breeding.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Try locking the pairs up in their nests,cut a piece of chicken wire/galvinized screen what ever you have available to block them from getting out.Do it for at least a day or two.Let out to eat and drink a couple of times a day,and just see how they act.Some males settle quick,some takes a while.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Its best to have one nest per bird, that way each pair can go to a new nest while they have squabs in the last one. Also that would mean if you did have this issue there would be more than enough boxes to go around. I think a pair of pigeons would find it hard to guard 3 nest boxes. Also you will need to allow a little time for the pairs to choose the nest box they want to settle into, So before that a little fighting is probably inevitable


----------



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

In time they may sort the matter out for themselves. Pigeons like privacy when it comes to nesting. The open boxes allow them to see who is next to them. Put some dividers between the boxes that extend out six inches so that they cannot see one another while in thier boxes. Out of sight, out of mind. That may help, I have rollers and all though there are six boxes and three pairs, they have settled in and there are presently three nests. Make sure you have lots of nesting material or the birds will rob from each others nest casuing fighting and the dominant male will wind up with all the nesting material. Good luck.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

Thats what i actually did i have 8 pairs i want to breed and i put 8 nest boxes but some pairs seem like they arent intersted in taking a nest box i seen them spending the time in the avairy while others are trying to take more the 1 nest box.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry, I mean one nest per bird, not one nest per pair so 16 nests. You don't need this many but it is reccomended. Otherwise when your pigeons go down on the second round they have to try and do it in the same nest as squabs.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I have run into this same problem, My boxes are 24 wide 16 deep and 12 tall, but some of them always want to get a new box for the next round, while other pairs will use the same box. try putting a second nest bowl in when the babies are about 10 days old that sometimes works for me.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

i will add other nest boxes when they have babies but for now i dont see a reason so i'll only keep those 8.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, it will solve this problem aswell as they will have more nests to choose from so if a pigeon decides it wants 3 atleast there will be spares for the others.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

I Believe If You Give The Pairs A Little More Room Like A Liveing Area By Each Nest Each Pair Needs A Place To Mate And Looking There Is Not Also If You Can Take The Nests On The Floor Make Them On Top And Fix It Were The Floor Is Open No Nests This Will Prevent The Birds Fron Nesting On The Floor Something I Do Not Like To Start


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

I really dont have more space because on each level i have 4 nest boxes and that how much room i can give them unless i take one nest box out and keep 3 on each level, but i'm not planning on doing that because i dont have more room to put the other nest boxes.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do you have anywhere that you could hang some up on a wall? When they want to lay the second eggs, they will need another box, as those boxes aren't big enough for two bowls. Really look around. You may find that you do have places for other boxes. Every now and then I have to add another one, and just when I think I have no more room, I figure something out.
It would help to see what your loft looks like.
How high are your walls? Can you add another level?


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

I actually thinkging of adding another level but for now i thought i would keep those till they have eggs and hatch then i'll add another level because i'm afraid i'll add another level and then some pairs take over more then one nest box.


----------



## mncanary (Jul 15, 2011)

_Sometimes_ I've solved this problem by putting some hay in an empty nest bowl, making a nest for the birds rather than having them make it. The hen gets interested in the ready-set nest and the male seems to accept that. Then that pair isn't trying to claim so many nest boxes. 

It doesn't always work but the idea is another bit of information that might help. I've learned some new tricks from this thread, too.

I like the idea of the nest boxes made of crates, turned sideways. The 'turned sideways' part is clever. 

Males with nest boxes are sort of like gold-rush miners--they frantically try to claim everything. 

Dave


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

mncanary said:


> _Sometimes_ I've solved this problem by putting some hay in an empty nest bowl, making a nest for the birds rather than having them make it. The hen gets interested in the ready-set nest and the male seems to accept that. Then that pair isn't trying to claim so many nest boxes.
> 
> It doesn't always work but the idea is another bit of information that might help. I've learned some new tricks from this thread, too.
> 
> ...


I actually was thinking of a way to put the nest boxes i kept looking online for people who used milk crate and was trying to see how they had them, I finally came across a video on youtube he had them this way so i copyed him lol.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I wonder if having the open areas facing each other with double the amount of crates but a smaller gap between each one, That way they have two nest bowls to guard and still have their own wee compartment. Also it should not take up to much more room than now. I like the idea earlier about covering the backs with something so they are not so see through.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll try to find something to cover the back of each crate to give them more privacy i actully do it tom.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

NZ Pigeon said:


> I wonder if having the open areas facing each other with double the amount of crates but a smaller gap between each one, That way they have two nest bowls to guard and still have their own wee compartment. Also it should not take up to much more room than now. I like the idea earlier about covering the backs with something so they are not so see through.



This is a wonderful idea! You really should consider it. I never thought of that, but it would be a good way to give each pair the room they need, and it should keep the males happy that they have 2 boxes. It really wouldn't take up all that much space. NZ Pigeon, I'm impressed with the way you think....................outside the box, so to speak! LOL.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll try that tom i hope that would slove the problem. and it will make each level for two pairs with two nest boxes facing each other. Thanks everyone for the great advises.


----------

